# 1:10 scale foam tires Twister



## oneeight (Sep 29, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience with the twister foam tires from http://twister-tires.com

Im looking to fit these on my 1:10 scale serpent car ( even though im thinking of switching to mugen ).

I see that they have very good pricing (Look at those quantity princing ) but im also wondering about the quality. 

In the past i have driven several different brands like jaco , grp , enetti etc. 

I see they already won some championships with these twister tires but im wondering if anyone here has experiences with these tires ..


----------

